# Seeds in Rapid Rooters



## Melvan (Feb 22, 2011)

Has anyone ever started their seed directly in a Rapid Rooter?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes.  Rapid rooters are my first choice for starting seeds.


----------



## Melvan (Feb 23, 2011)

I've never used them except for cuttings, but they're so great I figured they would work well for seed too. Got seeds on the way, gonna sprout 'em that way.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 23, 2011)

never used anything else..


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 25, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Yes. Rapid rooters are my first choice for starting seeds.


 Me too,i think Rapid rooters are the best for starting clones and seeds.the rooting power they give is unreal


----------

